# Re-chroming the S 2



## Bender (Nov 3, 2019)

We all know the S2 is becoming increasingly harder to find in good shape... And the hoarders that have them are not giving them up... So if you’re trying to build a 20 inch Center stamped S2 wheel bike, Well.... Check out the pics...


----------



## Bender (Nov 3, 2019)

Bender said:


> We all know the S2 is becoming increasingly harder to find in good shape... And the hoarders that have them are not giving them up... So if you’re trying to build a 20 inch Center stamped S2 wheel bike, Well.... Check out the pics...







The chroming process usually destroys the knurling...


----------



## Bender (Nov 3, 2019)

Bender said:


> View attachment 1089973
> The chroming process usually destroys the knurling...


----------



## Bender (Nov 3, 2019)

Bender said:


> View attachment 1089974


----------



## Bender (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Bender (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Nov 3, 2019)

That is sweet! The pictures do not show any finish damage, is that the case here?


----------



## kasper (Nov 3, 2019)

That did come out sweet. I also have to agree the hoarders are not letting them go, those and several other items. Great job on the wheels and where did you acquire the nurling tool?


----------



## 1motime (Nov 3, 2019)

That is impressive!  You did the knurling AFTER it was chrome plated?  If so how did not crack the plating?  They are fairly deep and chrome is brittle.  The plating process did not destroy the knurls.  A heavy handed guy with no finesse doing the polishing did!  Not forgivable unless he was chasing really deep pits


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 3, 2019)

has anyone ever had some rechromed where the knurls were not ruined in the polishing process?


----------



## 1motime (Nov 3, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> has anyone ever had some rechromed where the knurls were not ruined in the polishing process?



Yes,  NEVER had a set ruined or had the surface detail changed at all.  Get what you pay for.  Lots of skilled platers around.  They charge for their ability.  Ask a good plater about a bad one.


----------



## Bender (Nov 4, 2019)

kasper said:


> That did come out sweet. I also have to agree the hoarders are not letting them go, those and several other items. Great job on the wheels and where did you acquire the nurling tool?



The tool is a “tinsmith”, but the nurling wheels were made in House.... Oil hardening steel.... The top wheel Nurling is Narrow for S 2 rims.... The bottom is slightly wider for S7 rims...


----------



## Bender (Nov 4, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> That is sweet! The pictures do not show any finish damage, is that the case here?



Asked the Playter to slap some copper on and hand it back... The copper was polished Before the nerving... The plater then Nickel And chromed... The tooling does not Hurt the finish and the nerling is deep in the soft copper....


----------



## atencioee (Nov 11, 2019)

I have a set of non-knurled S2s I'd love to have rechromed. I'm a little scared though because they have thin/skinny stamping. Is there a way to rechrome with thinner plating than the triple plating or in a way the stamping can be saved?  If so, would the chrome job still be durable and of quality? Has anyone had success when rechroming skinny letter stamping?


----------



## 1motime (Nov 11, 2019)

That is a tough one.  Anything you put on is going to fill somewhat.  It depends how crazy you want to spend as far as time and money.  It looks like they have been stripped to bare metal.  Sand and polish them as much as possible without touching the stamping.  Looks like there is some pitting and distortion around the holes.  Then ask your plater to just put on a flash coat of copper and nickle.  And ask him to be careful!
If the project warrants it the only way for sure is to have the stamping re-engraved to gain some even depth to it.  There are guys who do this for a living but it costs!  I have done this to parts for Concours cars.  It is a lot of extra work but the results are impressive!


----------



## Indian401 (Nov 12, 2019)

Excellent work!  True crafted plating is expensive, copper is a thing of the past in production work.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 12, 2019)

Copper is for adhesion and final polishing.  Yes it gets skipped to save cost.  Then it peels.  In the case of a bicycle usually around the spoke holes and edges.  Then it is a problem .  Part is compromised and owner is disappointed.  Everyone gets what they pay for.  Sometimes less.  Rarely more


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 5, 2020)

Totally Knurley !


----------

